# Neues System für Foto-/Bildbearbeitung



## DarthShader (14. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich komme nicht aus dem Computerbereich, und kenne mich mit Hardware nur recht wenig aus. Ich betreibe jedoch Fotografie Semi-Professionell, und benötige nun einen neuen Rechner, um meine Bilder zu bearbeiten und zu verwalten. Es geht dabei um RAW Daten der Bilder, also recht groß, daher sollte der neue Rechner schon einiges an Leistung mitbringen.

Die Frage ist nun, was wäre für mich wichtig, wenn ich hauptsächlich Bildbearbeitung damit mache? Ich nehme einmal an, viel Arbeitsspeicher, und einen schnellen Prozessor. Hilft auch eine gute Grafikkarten? Auf was sollte ich noch für den Bereich der Bild-/Fotobearbeitung achten? Ich muss dazu sagen, dasss ich keinen Mac möchte, es soll ein Windows (XP) System sein.


Über ein paar Tipps und Hinweise wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## chmee (14. Oktober 2007)

Jeder aktuelle Rechner ist für solche Aufgaben einigermaßen gerüstet.

Wenn Du in den Laden gehst, achte auf einen Intel-Dualcore-Prozessor, der mit E6 anfängt. Es darf natürlich auch ein AMD-X2 Prozessor sein, dort auch auf einen Prozessor höher 4000 achten. Wichtig ist das RAM, es sollten nicht weniger als 2GB sein.

Die Grafikkarte hat prinzipiell keinen großen Einfluß auf die Verarbeitungsgeschwindigkeit und die Qualität. Achte dort auf einen DVI-Anschluß, wenn es ein Flachbildschirm sein soll. Worauf ich aber hinweisen muss, ist, dass TFT unter falscher Farbwiedergabe leiden. Nicht alle, aber das Gros. Schau mal bei http://www.prad.de, dort gibt es unter Ratgeber auch eine Spalte *Grafikuser*, lies Dir zudem die Tips und Meinungen in deren Forum durch. 

Im Prototypen- und Experimentierstadium sind die HDR-Displays, die erstaunliche Kontrastwerte bis 500.000:1 zeigen können, genau das Richtige für RAW-Dateien, leider aber noch Zukunftsmusik.

mfg chmee


----------



## DarthShader (15. Oktober 2007)

Danke für die Infos, ich werde auf jeden fall mal bei Prad.de vorbeischauen. Ich werde heute einmal im Internet nach entsprechenden Komponenten schauen, um eine Preisvorstellung zu bekommen.

Danke!


----------

